# Bad Luck, bad form.... bad idea?



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Simply put, storms have been dropping south so far this season. The snow is at Wolf Creek and Taos....

sounds like the I-70 corridor should get a good shot of fresh powder later this week:

Copper Mountain Resort Snow Report & Ski Weather Forecast - Snowforecast.com

as far as the Ark Valley goes, we have had more "upslopes" than usual, but the basin wide snowpack is 96% of average, and 130% of what we had at this date last year.

SNOTEL Basin Time Series Snowpack Summary Graphs | Colorado NRCS


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

nemi west said:


> Have I lost track of how much we usually have by now?


Yes. 

Welcome to a regular to very slightly below average snow year - and its still early in the season.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

it is here, just have to know where to go. elusive early season comes to mind.  try to stay positive and go get it. time to start packing it down! only 120 days till next spring.


----------

